# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Haloband, wristband, Haloband Inc., Shanghai, China

## Airicist

youtube.com/iHaloband

facebook.com/Haloband.me

"Haloband: Control your smartphone with simple wrist move!" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 3, 2013




> Smart, Simple, Security

----------

